# Autoglym Lifeshine questions



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Ok, I'll dive straight in to the questions with my first post on here.

We paid for our V70 to be given the full inside and out Autoglym Lifeshine treatment. This means they have put a paint applicator protector on the exterior, done something to all the carpets and done something to the leather. Notice my scientificly precise note of what they've actually done... 

Firstly, I know that some kind of protector has been put all over the leather. Can anybody advise whether I should be avoiding going near the leather with other products incase it wears away the protector? Also, if I want to clean and shine the leather if it gets a bit grubby, what product should I be using taking into consideration that it is already Autoglym protected? Would it just be the Autoglym leather care stuff?

Secondly, at the moment I have just washed the car using the Autoglym product which came with the lifeshine. Should I presumably stick to using their own product? Also, can anyone advise whether I should be topping up the paint protection with anything, inside or out?

Sorry, I'm quite new to all this Autoglym protection stuff. Any feedback would be received with much thanks!!

Cheers, CIY.

EDIT: This is the package we have if anybody is interested or needs to know:
http://www.clean-image.co.uk/paintsealant/autoglym_lifeshine.htm


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you mind if I ask how much they charged you for this 'life shine'? Someone will along shortly whos able to answer your Q's..

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

only asked as people tend to say that what these dealerships charge for this 'lifeshine' is a rip off!!!

Welcome to the DW by the way:thumb: :wave: :thumb:


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

*Lifeshine*

From my understanding they charge around £400!!!!!!!!!!!! and with autoglym they have to top it up each year so its not actually guaranteed for 10 years as they say. I do a paint & interior protection using autosmart's silverseal protection guaranteed for 3 years and at a cost of £150 - £200


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If it was applied by clean image then at least you know it was done propelry unlike many dealers


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

I've looked out the information bumph on it to try and give a better idea of what we have. 

Autoglym Lifeshine:
-Gloss Protectant
-Upholstry & Carpet Protectant
-Glass Guard
-Screenwash Booster

The entire package cost £300.

On top of all the applicators listed above, this included about 15 bottles of Autoglym product, a sponge, a chamois leather and a box of Autoglym Cloths.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> If it was applied by clean image then at least you know it was done propelry unlike many dealers


i was just going to mention that funnily enough :thumb:


----------



## CIY (May 8, 2007)

Brazo said:


> If it was applied by clean image then at least you know it was done propelry unlike many dealers


The bloke from Harratts Volvo who was brought the car up to us was also responsible for having is cleaned and applying all the Autoglym product. We were then presented with a certificate of what the package should contain and told what to inspect. He did the perfect job, it has to be said.

We were lucky - but I suppose that's the thing with the dealers. We might not have been.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Ditch the sponge immediately if you don't want any swirls/scratches on your paintwork. Also buy 2 buckets - 1 with a grit guard. The Lifeshine stuff is pretty good, but bought from a dealer it's a rip off as they go for well under £100 on ebay


----------



## sharpie (Apr 9, 2007)

Mouse said:


> Ditch the sponge immediately if you don't want any swirls/scratches on your paintwork. Also buy 2 buckets - 1 with a grit guard. The Lifeshine stuff is pretty good, but bought from a dealer it's a rip off as they go for well under £100 on ebay


well said that man:thumb:

£18 delivered in 24hours:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Not to doubt anyone about the lifeshine. 

But AG state the exterior protection guarantee provided in for paint failure. (How often are you likely to see this when not covered by the manufacturers warranty ??) 

If you read the literature. It advises that the vehicle needs to be polished once a month for the guarantee to be valid. 

I have met a lot of disatisfied customers having had dealer applied Lifeshine.

My local Porsche and BMW dealers especially. (Not saying they are all like that though). 
With Lifeshine for the guarantee to be valid a certificate should be enclosed with your documents. The dealer and you need to sign the guarantee documents. 1 copy being retained by you, 1 copy retained by the dealer. 1 copy sent to Autoglym. (the latter being the most important. Autoglym will have no dealings with you without this notification.) 

Needless to say I have met a lot of customers having purchased lifeshine has not been applied or applied correctly and the guarantee is not active. An inside at Porsche has told me that 1 kit is being applied over 2 or more vehicles. (the kits have enough product to cover very large vehicles so you can probably imagine how much product is left after doing e.g. 911) 

All that said when applied and maintained properly, i personally have seen some excellent cars. (Not AG knocking at all)


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, I've bought one of the kits with the 5 bottles of dealer applied stuff this week, off ebay, £12.50 inc postage. Or should I say I hope the bottles have the dealer applied stuff in them !. 

To me, the Glass Gard has a similar liquidity and smell to Rain X, The Gloss Protectant has a smell a bit like EGP but there is also another solvent or chemical smell in it, the Screenwash Booster has a Fairy Liquid type of smell and is that flourescent light green colour, and the 2 Upholstery Protector bottles are sealed. Also included were some of the old style polishing cloth and a spray head for the Upholstery bottles. So all in all I would have to say it appears reasonably genuine so far.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Mark B said:


> with autoglym they have to top it up each year so its not actually guaranteed for 10 years as they say.
> 
> 
> > Where did you get that info from?? Neverr have i heard it from either rep, Head tech. guy or the info book with the kit! the guarantee is valid as long as the vehicle is cleaned using AG products iirc (was when i used to apply it through the garages!)
> ...


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote: (AG lifeshine kits cost the garage £60 for the lot, )

Beg to differ. Rumor has at that Porsche in Bristol get it at £40 + vat. £47.00
Makes you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

I only quoted the price the rep told me it was priced at lol! wether it drops if you buy a higer quantity i dont know! nor if it varies franchisee to franchisee!
still at £40+vat its not bad value for the gear you get!


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

No worries.Not a dig at all. 

But my local AG has a habit of making his prices up as he goes along. (and he thinks AG make the best products) To be honest he gets on my nerves a bit trying to get me to buy his products. 

He has stopped calling me now. Thank God!!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

hahah! our Autosmart rep was like that! fortunately my AG rep is brilliant!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i wish my AG rep would give me a call back never mind hassle me lol!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

All AS or AG franchisees set their own prices, exterior lifeshine kits is £35+vat and full kit is £60+vat from my local rep


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Andrew M quote: "Yep, I've bought one of the kits with the 5 bottles of dealer applied stuff this week, off ebay, £12.50 inc postage. Or should I say I hope the bottles have the dealer applied stuff in them !. "

Sorry mate, for that sort of money, I think your AG package is either fake or has fallen off the back of a lorry.


My mate is a salesman for AG and tells me the lifeshine package costs around £70 plus vat to the trade, but there is a fair bit of work involved in prepping the car ready for the treatment. The car must have "no paint defects" prior to application or the guarantee is invalid. Quite frankly, having seen the state most dealers "prepare" their new cars to I wouldn't trust them to apply the AG package correctly if at all. Not sure if there's any way you can check that the lifeshine has actually been applied, but I'd like to see some proof that the car had been AG'd before handing over my hard earned 400 bucks. It's the dogs danglies tho apparently if it's been done right.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi, 

Yeah you could well be right there about the kit. I bought it mainly for the interior protectant which is in two bottles, both with unbroken seals on the lids, and it all came in an Autoglym box so hopefully they are good. 

There are even some official car dealerships selling this on Ebay for less than the £70 +Vat, the dealer applied kit (like I bought) is up for £19.99+p&p from a main VW agent at the moment.

Still, for £12.50 I thought it was worth a go. Would be nice to compare the contents to a set in an authorised Autoglym reseller though.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

The thing that bugs me is surely SRP is an ironic inclusion in the after care pack? Seeing as it removes light scratches and oxidisation surely it's going to remove a sealant?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

dominic84 said:


> The thing that bugs me is surely SRP is an ironic inclusion in the after care pack? Seeing as it removes light scratches and oxidisation surely it's going to remove a sealant?


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep agree, does seem a bit odd doesn't it ? Just for info I think I'll email Autoglym and see what they say about it.


----------

